
Solar energy has plunged in price – where does it go from here? - dmancini9
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/04/whats-next-for-solar-energy/
======
bmcusick
There are two inflection points for renewables:

1\. Cheaper than NEW CONSTRUCTION of coal or gas 2\. Cheaper than OPERATING
COST of coal and gas

We have passed inflection point 1 in the last couple years. That's why the
predictions were off. As soon as we hit inflection point 1, new construction
switches from goal and gas to renewables.

This will continue until we start getting instability problems, but cheaper
storage (batteries or whatever) will ameliorate this.

The next inflection point will make the current rate of growth look slow. When
renewables are cheaper than the operating cost (forget about paying back the
capital), the entire coal and gas installed base becomes a stranded asset and
it will be replaced at whatever rate we can build out renewables.

------
roflchoppa
I for one would not mind mandatory installations on new buildings within the
bay area (East Bay).

